# Widget iActu mis à jour



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mai 2007)

Le widget iActu France  a été amélioré. Il permet rappelons-le dafficher les titres de six grands médias : Le Monde, Le Figaro, Le Parisien, 20 minutes, Léquipe et Le Nouvel Observateur. 

Lauteur a également lancé un widget similaire, iActu USA, destiné à suivre lactualité américaine.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2007)

Merci de la nouvelle (pour Le Monde).


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
Petit souci avec iActu (2.2, Safari 4), sans savoir pourquoi, je n'ai plus les "une(s)" des 6 journaux sélectionnés. J'ai tout viré, et voulu réinstaller le widget; certains liens sont vieux ou inopérants, j'ai réussi à télécharger chez M. Apple Widgets, mais j'ai toujours le même problème, pire même puisque au "verso" du widget il n'y a plus les journaux suggérés.
Une idée ?
Merci 
(PS: le site widgetinfo.net semble assez capricieux ces jours-ci)


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Juin 2009)

Aujourd'hui ça marche (sans que j'ai rien fait depuis mon message d'hier) 
Pb du serveur widgetinfo.net 
En tout cas, résolu.


----------

